# what is the height of the bridge at the bayou taxar



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I am thinking about starting to launch at the Bayou Taxar boat ramp but I am concerned about the height of the bridge that you have to go under to hit the bay.The bridge that is my concern is the Scenic Hwy/ Cervantes crossing they call it the Dr. Philip A. Payne Bridge. From what I can find it is the same height as the train trussel bridge but I cant find a height on either. My tower folds but I am still at 10.5 feet with it down at water line. Does anyone know what the clearance is at the different tides? Much thanks.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

just drive till it sounds expensive :doh oke


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I am trying to avoid that Johnathan!!!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

sorry man...just couldnt help my self LOL


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

My neighbor has a 35ft mainship, with the upper flybridge and a radar arch.. He has to fold both the radar arch, and Canopy top down to get under.. I will send him an e-mail and find out what the heights are.. He docks at BC's..


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

you'll fit. Positive 100%.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (9/6/2008)*you'll fit. Positive 100%.


can you give me some reasurance? height at tides? What you have seen go through?


----------



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

I fish regularly out of bayou texar with my center console, and on my in-laws 32 Tiarra. He had to modify the uppercanopy and outriggers so they fold down, but is able to fit unless it is a very high tide. This is a sportfisher, with full upper deck controls. I think we measured at 12.5ft around mean tide, but am not 100% on the measurements. I can tell you the railroad bridge is about 4-6 inches taller than the street bridge. I am as confident as pinksnappercatcher that you will fit.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Neighbor said it was about 14ft, and I think thats at low tide.. But not 100%.. He said if you stand on his flybridge and stick your hand up you will almost touch..


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

cool, thanks so much. I will give it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## BlueMoon (Aug 2, 2008)

we had a 24 ft. grady with a tower and we never had any problem leaving bayou texar.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

on my chart it shows the first bridge (south) to be 16 feet and the next one up is 13 feet. I think they have redone some of them though haven't they? BTW, Bridge heights that are posted are at mean HIGH water............



BillD


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

As of yesterday - 11'-0" clearance at high tide.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I made it through ok with the tower down. I think I had a foot clearance. Thanks everyone!


----------

